# Gremlins 3D



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

File this one away squarely under "rumor" but this is the same joint that first broke some news about Ghostbusters 3, so for your consideration:

http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2010/01/exclusive-gremlins-will-rise-again-in.html

What say you? Interested in another furry and scaley creature romp, let alone one in - gulp - 3D?


----------

